# Lanterns for night fishing



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Got a question. I use a lantern when fishing the beach at night. It provides great light. Even way down the beach. Thing is...I've read that lights shining on the water at night is a no-no if there are drum fishermen out there. I've read about putting lanterns in buckets to concentrate the light in one area only.

What tips can someone provide me that'll keep the peace while using my lantern at night?  Keep the light from intruding on others' spaces?

Thanks


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Drum not sure, Striper I hear its bad. All other fish are attracted to the light.
just my 2 cents


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

its not the fish you mess up with the light its tthe fishermen at night your eyes adjust to the darkness and when you see light it messes up your (night vision) and it takes awhile before you can see in the dark again i have heard storys about people getting there headlights busted out because they drove up to the point with there head lights on i usaully have a headlamp with a red light bulb in it that won't mess up your sight


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

swiper, sorta kinda brother


what striper swiper is sayin is correct, but fish also sense the lack of light, and fish do not like sudden changes, whether they be sound, temp, etc, esp light in the middle of the dark. fish that are migrating see nothing but shades of black and white and constant consistant moonlight, then there goes 120 lumens in the water... they dont like that. its the sudden introduction of water, or annoying people with headlights aimed all over the place that scare fish. CHAPA is right though, constant, consistant lights attract baitfish, which attract larger fish(shadow line). but the trick is constant and consistant, like bridge lights etc... use a headlamp, cuts down on bugs too, red is good..

neil


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

TA

Get some heavy duty tin foil and cover half the *outside* of the globe. This will direct a stronger in one direction only


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Lowes and Wally World sells these really niffty neato head lamps cheap, they have 3 settings on them 1 for a low beam,1 bright beam and a red light. I am even thunken of putten some red lights on the front of my feeshen rack for driven the beach at night. Keeps from spooken the feeshies and keeps from loosen feeshen buddies and lordy knows we all need good feeshen buddies.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is the way I have seen it..*

IMHO,lights for stripers,trout,ect(drum maybe in there as well,never tried) are on as the sun goes down,therefore draw bait. When it becomes dark,the fish can grow acustom to those lights and go after the bait that has been attracted. 

As NTKG said though,sudden changes are not good.. I have seen mullet sky and get the [email protected] outta dodge when lights are suddenly put on them,drum and other species do the same.The mullets look neater though cause they sometimes do some incredible leaps out of the water..  Interupt the natural order of things by throwing a light on a dark body of water with fish in it,and you'll see yourself.. 

On piers lights that are already there are fine,we catch drum around them in the fall every yr.. I would imagine the point to be the same,if you stationed a light there all the time..Course,ya might get wacked over the head with a 1509 or something.   Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*TA - If you decide to put that lantern in a*

bucket, be carefull, as the lantern get pretty hot and am not sure it would melt a 5 gallon plastic bucket, but it will make it really hot to the touch.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The foil idea sounds like a good way to deflect the light. I was thinking a piece of tin stuck into the sand semi-circled. I had used my backpack to try and block the light....but it didn't do so well. Even put the lantern in a vented carry bag. That helped keep the bugs away a bit....but the light was still a bit much. Not constant light cause I cut it off after rebaiting and putting fish in the cooler. Seems the on/off of the light is enough to spook the fish. Perhaps the reason I haven't done too well at night while using it.  

It's a battery operated one but it throws out a decent amount of light. Not sure if kerosene ones are allowed on the beaches here in Southside Va. I don't believe they are. 
The red light suggestion sounds interesting. 

BTW...Just did a quick test of the foil method. It worked ok. I didn't have heavy duty foil so I used those "pre-cut" foil sheets, doubled up a couple sets (4 sheets total), and wrapped em around the top, back, and sides. Should keep the light concentrated....and allow just enough surrounding light so no one can just sneak up on me. In other words...it did the job!  30 sheets per box at Dollar Tree in case anyone's interested. But I'd suggest the heavy duty as Axon stated. Much more durable than the thin stuff. And re-useable.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

TA

I said heavy foil cause I assumed you were using a propane lantern. Regular foil should work for a battery one


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

After joining, wrapping, and adjusting I found the thin foil had pin holes in it. Not sure if that'll make a big difference in the light distribution...but the heavy stuff will address that..as well as be reuseable.

I had a propane type but gave it away. Couldn't handle the fumes. I'll pass that tip on to my brother.....recipient of that lantern. 

Thanks again


----------



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

I've seen a fluorecent green light to which one can attach a 5oz sinker and drop it in...has anyone seen that as well? Does it work? I've been told that snook usually concentrates near the pilings where there is some light...

Rick


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wondering that too*

I often wondered about the glow in the dark gotcha plugs and the bucktails with glowing eyes. Im not a fish, but it seems like something glowing at night when everything elese is black/deep purple would not work.

ANy one have luck with these types of lures.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*Lights...*

I know fishing from a structure at night with a light is the only way to go.

Applies to stripers at Oregon Inlet and trout at Harrison's.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dump the lantern and buy yoursel a small mag light. The glow of the light is less greater and is small enough to fit in your mouth while you are rigging up.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mag Lite*

I only wish they would make some different flavors. Alum doesn't taste good.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If you are using a flashlight type light you can cover the lens with red tape, won't screw up your night vision and I don't think it will scare the fishes as much.

PS If you know a printer, ask him for some striping tape. He'll know what you mean and it works great.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Dont use them...*

The only light I use on the beach is my Green Trident headlight. Is has a green light and a white light. I use the green light for night fishing as it does not cause you to lose your night vision - real important to me when fishing the jetties at night. I dont put it on my head as you end up pointing it all over the place and other fisherpersons dont like bright lights in their face at night. I put it around my neck which directs the green light downward - just where I need it...

After a couple of minutes on the beach your night vision is developed and you dont need a light anyway... 

Number 2000 for me! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If you walk up on me while I'm fishing on the beach or rocks and bring a lantern I will tell you to turn if off since I was there first. 
You really don't need a lantern. They can be an advantage on a bridge or a pier so their light is constant. They are no protection since they create dark shadows that people can walk up on you in.
Grab a LED light with a Red Lense you will be able to see the rocks and water well enough to land a fish and still not loose your night vision. Oh have you ever watched a fish freak while being landed and a white light is flashed on them, it is not as noticable with the red.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on 2000, Sandcrab!

I have a headlamp made by Rayovac - WalMart-$12.95. Has a low intensity red, low intensity white and a high intensity white LED. Fits over my cap. Perfect for night fishing. You're right, Digger. The low intensity red is all I ever need.

I've noticed some boats anchored off Sandbridge at night shining high wattage lights in the water. I wonder what they were fishing for?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*couple of things*

I use a Rayovac Sportsman 3-in-1 Head-lite. Good and cheap. Both red and white, plus a spot light if you need it. All LED. 
At work, we use gel sheets of diffrent colors over the studio lights. You can cut them out and place them over your flash light lens. I'm not sure where to buy them - maybe a local camera shop?? 
I've got a couple of sheets in my truck in case I need them. I'd be willing to make a trade for a BL or two.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok guys time for a hint....

if u have a white light and u wanna make it red cheap here ya go...

use duct-tape and red saran-wrap... leds dont get hot enough to shrink it... several layers of the wrap somehow on the lens will work for head lamps. 


neil


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh and if it is protection you want bujy a holster and a 3 cell Mag Light. Hit them in the eyes with the light(not the flashlite) then beat them to a pulp while they are blind.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I got this great device from wally world. Best thing is that it uses led's which consume much less power than conventional lamps. Batteries last a long, long time. As Sandcrab says, wear it around your neck.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> I got this great device from wally world. Best thing is that it uses led's which consume much less power than conventional lamps. Batteries last a long, long time.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I keep my light to minimum. I can do my terminal tackle (rig) with my eyes closed.
> ...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Try Cabelas*

Cabelas website has a few cheap ones on sale. I picked one up for under $5. But you get what you pay for. Will see how it works before I buy an expensive one.



They also had spring scales (up to 25 lbs) for $2.

Jeff


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Alforreca said:


> I keep my light to minimum. I can do my terminal tackle (rig) with my eyes closed.
> I use light just to unhook a fish or on the way to the fishing spot (sometimes, we have to use ropes to get down the cliffs or some other dangerous areas).
> I owned a couple of head lights (they are weak, only last a season)
> I've seen those new led lights (almost bought one... but it was a expensive). Are they worth the €45... around 40 us dollars? or are they going to break like conventional head lamps?
> ...


This thing costs about $13 at Walmart, and is definitely worth that. The lamp has 3 intensity settings. Much of the close work can be performed on the lowest intensity.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Orest said:


> I only wish they would make some different flavors. Alum doesn't taste good.


Mine is bait flavored.

Since the availability of light weight "head lites" I've been using them.

They are great.

If you still want to direct the glow of your lantern, a foil pie plate is very durable, and just the right size.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Try to get one with red LED's as that will save your nightvision. These cost a little more, but will help you keep your nightvision. God forbid you lose your nightvision and take a bad step and end up doing the splits with your leg hanging over the end of the pier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've been using a dual mantel Coleman propane lantern for night fishing for over 30 yrs. and now all of a sudden everyone's concerned about their night vision and different colored lights.  You just adjust the lantern's intensity and forget about it. I use foil on the globe like Anthony suggested and hang the lantern right on the rod holder. Keep the light intensity low and you're good to go. The light also keeps the flying critters away from you. 

When bridge or pier fishing I lower the lantern to just above the water surface to attract bait fish which in turn attracts the big boys.  

I guess we all use what we feel comfortable with.  

Catman.


----------

